# Apple G6 - link to apple.com



## JimNoble (Feb 12, 2004)

Look what I saw on Google...   

Jim


----------



## pwharff (Feb 12, 2004)

Link?


----------



## Arden (Feb 12, 2004)

*cough* Typo *cough*


----------



## Stridder44 (Feb 12, 2004)

One day...


----------



## Androo (Feb 12, 2004)

OMG THE G6!
Who cares.... i heard that a new chip is being made and its not gonna be THAT much faster than the G5


----------



## symphonix (Feb 12, 2004)

Yup, Typo.


----------



## Arden (Feb 13, 2004)

Androo said:
			
		

> OMG THE G6!
> Who cares.... i heard that a new chip is being made and its not gonna be THAT much faster than the G5


 You're not just trying to stir up trouble again, are you?  I heard that the G6 will be Apple's name for the PPC 990, which is supposed to be head-and-shoulders above the 970.


----------



## Urbansory (Feb 13, 2004)

Can't anyone pay to have that? I once clicked one off of Google, and it went to another site.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 13, 2004)

Apple called the following models _G4_s:
 MPC 7400
 MPC 7410
 MPC 7450
 MPC 7455

Considering that, I highly doubt that Apple is going to call the PPC 970 a _G5_ and the PPC 990 a _G6_. It is far more likely that Apple will stay with _G5_ until something major comes along, like Apple moving to a 64 bit only processor, before jumping to _G6_.

Or don't you guys remember all the rumors about how the MPC 7450 was supposed to be the _G5_... only to be just another _G4_.


----------



## fryke (Feb 13, 2004)

No news, no rumours. We _know_ that the 970FX is the 'next' (well, almost current now) processor. The best news about this one is that it dissipates far less heat than the 970 at the same clock speed. And that it has something like a speed-stepping technology.

The processor _after_ that has been rumoured as 980, 990, 975... I guess we'll hear more about this when the first IBM papers leak. ;-)


----------



## rubicon (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey, I bet there will be a G6, G7, and maybe even a G10 in the future.


----------



## speedfreak (Feb 13, 2004)

WhaT DOES THE G STAND FOR ANYWAY?


----------



## TWRayer (Feb 13, 2004)

speedfreak said:
			
		

> WhaT DOES THE G STAND FOR ANYWAY?



Basically, it stands for Generation of the PowerPC Processor:

G1 = PowerPC 601
G2 = PowerPC 603 and PowerPC 604
G3 = PowerPC 7xx
G4 = PowerPC 7xxx
G5 = PowerPC 970


----------



## mdnky (Feb 13, 2004)

RacerX said:
			
		

> I highly doubt that Apple is going to call the PPC 970 a _G5_ and the PPC 990 a _G6_. It is far more likely that Apple will stay with _G5_ until something major comes along, like Apple moving to a 64 bit only processor, before jumping to _G6_.



By the time we reach the 990 designator, it'll be a G6.  The differences in the chips will be way too many not to rename.  But then again, as with everything else Apple does, we could be surprised.  We'll have to wait and see the 970FX, and later 980 series first though.


----------



## chevy (Feb 14, 2004)

They are two things that have been leaked from IBM:
90 nm PPC970 (970FX): faster and/or lower-power
dual 970 core (980 ??): depending on the number of arithmetic units, may be much faster than the original 970, and will help all multiprocessing (and multiprocessing is a base of UNIX - therefore give a better responsiveness)

The other leak is a faster access to memory, but we don't know which proeccor will profit from it.


----------



## fryke (Feb 14, 2004)

Have you got a link to the second leak, the one with the dual-core 970? I haven't seen much about it lately... (I hope your source is _not_ MOSR, though.) ;-)


----------



## Krevinek (Feb 15, 2004)

RacerX said:
			
		

> Considering that, I highly doubt that Apple is going to call the PPC 970 a _G5_ and the PPC 990 a _G6_. It is far more likely that Apple will stay with _G5_ until something major comes along, like Apple moving to a 64 bit only processor, before jumping to _G6_.



Why ever jump to 64-bit only? The PPC spec was designed to be a 64-bit chipset with a 32-bit instruction subset. A chip following the spec could implement the 32-bit subset, or the entire 32/64-bit spec. If there was a major architecture change ahead in the manner you hint, we are talking something that goes beyond the PPC and is a whole new chip from the ground up which is likely to be weakly backwards compatible, or not backwards compatible at all.

Right now, I expect developments to be based around 'HyperThreading'-like improvements, multi-core chips, and the like. Those are becoming more important than the number of bits or if we have a vector unit or not. After all, it was only the inclusion of AltiVec that made the G4 a G4 instead of a G3, who says a multi-core 970-based chip won't be the thing that makes it a G6?


----------



## ksv (Feb 15, 2004)

I want my PowerPC 800 G4.5 processor.


----------



## azrad (Feb 17, 2004)

is it possible to change my iBook Processor from G3 to G4?
but wait... G3 and G4 is made up from 2 different companies right?
G3 = IBM and G4 = Motorola... i hope i get this right this time...

but still my question is... is it possible to do that?


----------



## Krevinek (Feb 17, 2004)

I can give a Lombard or Pismo G3 Powerbook a G4 chip, because the processor is on a daughter card that can easily be swapped out. I cannot swap out an iBook processor for a G4 chip without also swapping out the entire motherboard, because the iBook has the CPU on the board, making it nearly impossible to swap just the processor without damage.


----------

